# Tackling Egg Fungus - Seachem Paraguard



## jobber

Sharing some information I obtained for tackling egg fungal problems. I did not want to go out and buy more medication if I don't need to, therefore, i found that Seachem Paraguard can be used as an anti-fungal agent for fish eggs. I am also using almond leaves.

My original inquiry to Seachem:
I recently had batches of corydoras lay eggs. All my bottled products I use for my fish tank are Seachem and Seachem only. I am wondering, whether Paraguard is safe to use as an anti-fungal agent for the eggs. I have been experience some setbacks with getting the eggs to hatch as fungus seem to like to grow on them. I don't want to go out and buy a bottle from API if my existing Seachem Paraguard can do the job. Please advise me.

Response from Seachem:
Thank you for the email and for using our products! You can definitely use the Paraguard on fish eggs in order to treat/prevent fungus growth. We have found that using 1/4 of the recommended dose of the Paraguard works nicely in this application. When doing this here at Seachem, we use a 1 mL pipette to administer the dose directly onto the eggs, while having a small amount of flow in the tank. The flow helps to circulate the medication, as you do not want it to sit directly on the eggs after administering it. I hope this helps and let us know if you need any further assistance. Have a great day!


----------



## PeteAce

I've been looking for something similar, good to hear that Paraguard could work. So do you apply the dose with pipette directly onto the eggs in the water? Please let us know how it turns out.


----------



## jobber

What I've done was just drip 1ml in a cup. Dilute the paraguard in a half cup of water. Then place the eggs for a dip and wash (note that my eggs are stuck to java moss which makes it a easier process).

So far I have some of the fries hatch from the eggs. I noticed a big difference between the eggs that received this Paraguard bath compared to the first batch that I just placed in the breeder tank. But then again, the first batch of eggs may not all have been fertilized.

This experiment will continue. I will post the updates on the tank journal.
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank...04-33-gallon-long-amazon-biotope-w-eggs-9867/


----------



## BubBleBee

Thanx Bud....this may actually help out with the fungus on the GBR's....thanx for sharing...


----------



## gwcana

That' great info. I've had crays drop eggs before. Especially near the end. I could see that they were still developing but fungus always got to them...tried to up to salt a bit..but that didn't work. 

Thanks for the share!


----------

